# ferti-lome has anyone used it



## skullcandy (Nov 24, 2012)

or had any success with the ferti-lome Blooming & Rooting it has a 9-59-8 for n-p-k and i just used it for the first time to water my plants which i have had on a 12/12 for 5 days now, also i am wondering what problems does one need to look for to notice if this nutrient is harming the plants


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2012)

> i am wondering what problems does one need to look for to notice if this nutrient is harming the plants



Burnt and yellowing leaves.

Fast acting N and the % of P is scary.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2012)

No,,but the name of the product,, is funny as hell. Wish I could help ya,,but never heard of it,,and as Duck said,,tha P is a little scary.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 24, 2012)

okay so the p so scary that must mean it's to strong of a nutriant, what i will do is watch it over the next couple of days for yellow leafs then i will post the outcome of it on this thread if anyone is intrested in knowing what is going to happen to my plants with this nutrient.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 26, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> okay so the p so scary that must mean it's to strong of a nutriant, what i will do is watch it over the next couple of days for yellow leafs then i will post the outcome of it on this thread if anyone is intrested in knowing what is going to happen to my plants with this nutrient.


 
there has been a little change around eight leafs now have yellow tips one day after i used the ferti-lome bloom and rooting nutrient


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2012)

They are probably turning and burning,,which is called Nute Burn.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 26, 2012)

the nute burn how do i stop it


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't put stuff like that on it is the best prevention. If you added too much ......

Avoid ANY nutes with numbers over 10, N, P, or K.

Wet


----------

